# Pesach



## Jana337

Shalom! 

Is there a particular greeting you would use during Pesach? I tried "Pesach tov" and, judging by the amused grins, I didn't get it right. 

Jana


----------



## ElaineG

You say Hag Sameach (happy holidays) or l'shanah haba'ah b'yerushalaim (next year in Jerusalem).

Sorry that I haven't the foggiest clue how to write in Hebrew characters.


----------



## Jana337

ElaineG said:
			
		

> You say Hag Sameach (happy holidays) or l'shanah haba'ah b'yerushalaim (next year in Jerusalem).


Toda raba! 





> Sorry that I haven't the foggiest clue how to write in Hebrew characters.


I am afraid it would be lost on me anyway. 

Lehitraot nel forum italiano. 

Jana


----------



## Whodunit

ElaineG said:
			
		

> You say Hag Sameach (happy holidays) or l'shanah haba'ah b'yerushalaim (next year in Jerusalem).


 
Isn't the town called "Yerushala*y*im"? (*ירושליס*)

I'd write "hag sameach" like "*חג שמח*" and the other thing: *לשנה חבאה בירושלים*.


----------



## elroy

Whodunit said:
			
		

> Isn't the town called "Yerushala*y*im"? (*ירושליס*)


 
Yes.  Some transliterations are more precise than others.

Corrections (you didn't include spaces!):



> *חג שמח*
> *לשנה הבאה בירושלים
> *


----------



## ElaineG

> Some transliterations are more precise than others.


 
Undoubtedly.  I'm not even transliterating, just writing down what I hear people say!


----------



## 3omer Sharabi al Yahoud

i always say pesa7 samea7 or 7ag samea7


----------



## mansio

You can also say "7ag samea7 lePesa7".


----------



## amikama

mansio said:
			
		

> You can also say "7ag samea7 lePesa7".


This means "happy holiday to Pessach", i.e. "happy holiday" is said to a person called Pessach (there are actually persons called so). 

If you want to say "Happy Passover", say "chag Pessach sameach_"_.


----------



## mansio

Amikama

Toda for correcting me but I found the phrase written in Hebrew on the net. I have already found one example of "Hag sameaH lepesaH" and I am researching for more.


----------



## amikama

mansio said:
			
		

> Toda for correcting me but I found the phrase written in Hebrew on the net. I have already found one example of "Hag sameaH lepesaH" and I am researching for more.


Where on the net did you find it? Maybe the site is wrong.


----------



## mansio

Amikama

http://www.col.fr/breve-1215.html

I found another example on some kind of a postcard but I can't find it anymore. There are so many sites listed under "chag sameach" or "hag sameah" or "khag sameakh" or "'hag samea'h" or "Hag sameaH" or "7ag samea7".


----------



## amikama

http://www.col.fr/breve-1215.html said:
			
		

> Opération « Hag Sameah *Le* Pessah » des E.I.


Don't know French, but the "le" here is the definite article, isn't it? Googling "hag sameah le pessah" I found only French sites. Maybe the French Jews say that way, but in Hebrew it's said as in the previous posts of this thread.


----------



## mansio

Amikama

The "le" can't be the French definite article because in French we say "Pâques" or "la Pâques", not "le Pâques". 
Of course, as an Israeli you are the one who knows Hebrew, not me.


----------

